# Best winters tire for the money



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi guy I'm looking for winters tires for my 2012 cruze but idk what to get I want something quiet and good but idk what's out their for a good price and the size I'm looking for is 215 60 16 let me know what u guys thing thanks


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Blizzaks are the best and they are $116 at tire rack.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaa I was looking at those the dealer their 190 a piece but I'm in canada so its not worth ordering the tires from tire rack


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I would look hard at the General Altimax Arctic. $94 ea. I just got my set of Continental ExtremeWinterContact tires for the Cruze, but I have another set of these for my 2004 Colorado 2WD and they were really good. Didn't make much noise for a snow tire, good treadwear, decent handling.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

scha7530 said:


> I think I would look hard at the General Altimax Arctic. $94 ea. I just got my set of Continental ExtremeWinterContact tires for the Cruze, but I have another set of these for my 2004 Colorado 2WD and they were really good. Didn't make much noise for a snow tire, good treadwear, decent handling.


Yaa hows the continental one are they good


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What kind of conditions? Deep snow? Shallow snow & ice? Some tires are better designed for one or the other.

I will be running Blizzaks, because we rarely get deep snow, but often get packed snow. I have 2 winters on my set already and they look like they have 2 more in them. I'd guess about 15k miles on them. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What kind of conditions? Deep snow? Shallow snow & ice? Some tires are better designed for one or the other.
> 
> I will be running Blizzaks, because we rarely get deep snow, but often get packed snow. I have 2 winters on my set already and they look like they have 2 more in them. I'd guess about 15k miles on them.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm in Ontario canada but I was thinking I'm Gona get the blizzaks


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bridgestone Blizzak WS-70 (105681)

1010 tires is Canadian. 

And yeah, we as Canadians get hosed on tire prices. We are a treadquarters dealer for Trican tire and our wholesale price is more than what the US pays.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa that bulls **** but I'm getting them at the dealer 994$ tires and rims installed taxes in for the blizzaks ws70


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Bridgestone Blizzak WS-70 (105681)
> 
> 1010 tires is Canadian.
> 
> And yeah, we as Canadians get hosed on tire prices. We are a treadquarters dealer for Trican tire and our wholesale price is more than what the US pays.


The tires are cheaper at the dealer then this web site it come to 830$ with taxes at the dealer it's 790$


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

WS70's are very good on packed snow but kind of pricey. I have Firestone Winterforces which are very good in deeper snow and not too bad on packed, plus they were around $90 each


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> WS70's are very good on packed snow but kind of pricey. I have Firestone Winterforces which are very good in deeper snow and not too bad on packed, plus they were around $90 each


Yaaa I know but I don't mind spending the extra $ for good ones and the winterforce are louder I heard


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yaaa I know but I don't mind spending the extra $ for good ones and the winterforce are louder I heard


depends on what you drive in, if you are like me and encounter a lot of deeper snow the winterforce is a MUCH better tire than the Blizzak WS70. Mine aren't loud at all, in fact they are quieter than the factory Eco tires. I'm down for buying the better tires also, which is why for my application i went with the Winterforce. If you drive on packed shallow snow more then spend the $$$$ for the WS70.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> The tires are cheaper at the dealer then this web site it come to 830$ with taxes at the dealer it's 790$


Is the dealer counting the $70 rebate into their price?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure that what the quote said might be less with the rebate


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> depends on what you drive in, if you are like me and encounter a lot of deeper snow the winterforce is a MUCH better tire than the Blizzak WS70. Mine aren't loud at all, in fact they are quieter than the factory Eco tires. I'm down for buying the better tires also, which is why for my application i went with the Winterforce. If you drive on packed shallow snow more then spend the $$$$ for the WS70.


Agreed. This is why I asked what conditions. For mostly deep snow, the winterforce wins.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh kk thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Greasemonkey, have you had a chance to check for information in your owners manual yet? I see page 10-42 has helpful info regarding your winter tires, as well as the "Buying New Tires" section on page 10-57. 

Checking in with your dealer for details regarding winter tire availability and proper tire selection would also be a great next step!

Best,

Katie (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the Nokian Hakka R snow tires I have. They handled about everything I could throw at them, and did it with aplomb. The ride, noise, and handling were no different than an all-season, and, they did not have the usual massive fuel economy hit associated with other snow tires. 

Too bad Kal Tire wants a first and second-born for them, otherwise I'd recommend them in half a heartbeat.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

yaa i already looked but thanks 




Chevy Customer Service said:


> Greasemonkey, have you had a chance to check for information in your owners manual yet? I see page 10-42 has helpful info regarding your winter tires, as well as the "Buying New Tires" section on page 10-57.
> 
> Checking in with your dealer for details regarding winter tire availability and proper tire selection would also be a great next step!
> 
> ...


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Im going with the *bridgestone blizzak ws70* thanks everyone for your info


----------

